# Yet another root ranger question



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

So I ordered a RR from AJ Coleman for my cart Jetter 4000psi 9gpm. I currently run 3/8" hose on the machine and the mobile reel. Would I benefit from adding a reel of 1/4" to the arsenal? This machine is used primarily on 6" residential sewers


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Unless you have a bypass valve, I wouldn't do 1/4 because of the pressure drop.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

To add....if you do have the bypass valve, I would rather use 4gpm on a RR in 6" pipe then 9gpm with 3/8. Flipping the RR is harder in 3/8.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

By bypass I assume you are referring to the ability to recirculate unused water back into the tank?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Kinda. An unloader does what you're describing as well. What I'm referring to is a valve that allows you to control (independently of the engine rpm)how much water you want leaving the nozzle. All the big jetters have this feature.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Kinda. An unloader does what you're describing as well. What I'm referring to is a valve that allows you to control (independently of the engine rpm)how much water you want leaving the nozzle. All the big jetters have this feature.


I have an adjustable throttle as well as a pressure regulator


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Ok now you just lost me. what does each one do?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

You kinda lost me too I think we are confusing each other... Lol

The vtwin on my machine is electric start with an adjustable throttle and also down by the pump I have a adjustable bypass that allows more or less water back into the reserve tank. 

After allowing the machine to warm up I will open the bypass all the way before sending water thru my hose and then put the machine up to full throttle, my psi will be about 0. I will then slowly close the bypass to adjust the pressure anywhere between 0-4000 I have no way to control GPM as far as a gauge goes. 

My main question was would I have more control and would the rr benefit from a 1/4" hose?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Ok that's the bypass valve I was referring to. You're good to go with 1/4 hose and you'll have way more control with 1/4 hose. 3/8 hose and the rr doesn't go well together.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

My hose is a 3/8" X 1/4" MIP threads for the nozzles and the RR works very well. But you're talking about a 3/8" hose w/ 3/8" MIP ends right, Ben? I love my RR.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I had the same hose as you(I know yours was spartan and mine was ridgid) and really didn't like it at all. the other problem with the 3/8 and root ranger is that it's so stiff, it holds the RR straight. The 1/4 allows the RR to kick out to the side and provide better coverage. I've confirmed this in clear pvc pipe.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

to put it in perspective how much I like the RR and 1/4 hose, I bought an entire jetter system just so I can use 1/4 hose.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> I had the same hose as you(I know yours was spartan and mine was ridgid) and really didn't like it at all. the other problem with the 3/8 and root ranger is that it's so stiff, it holds the RR straight. The 1/4 allows the RR to kick out to the side and provide better coverage. I've confirmed this in clear pvc pipe.


Mine flips pretty easy but maybe its not 3/8". I don't know. It works well either way and isn't too stiff.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I always use the mobile reel even if I am jetting ten feet from my cart jet just because I like to keep the main hose clean for laying thru houses. Would you guys think it's justified to buy a second mobile reel with maybe 150ft of 1/4"?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

yes


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Sweet one positive response was all I needed. New toy time!


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Unclog1776 said:


> Sweet one positive response was all I needed. New toy time!


Haha. Twisted your arm, clearly.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I got the ranger. 1/4" hose isn't in yet but I have been using it on the 3/8" with great success. This thing is a beast. I put it in a vise at the shop and cut a 2x4 in half in a little over a min, I was covered in soggy wood splinters....

Great nozzle but the line absolutely needs to be open and flowing prior to use. A camera is a much for positioning. The more and more I jet small lines (6" and below) I realize more and more that a camera is just as important as the Jetter. 

We are cleaning 130ft of 8" next week that gets ran every three years for roots. Last time I did it had roots on 23 joints. Going to try out the RR on a couple of them and will post results. Will make sure to use the extension that thing could kill someone turning over in the pipe!


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Unclog1776 said:


> I got the ranger. 1/4" hose isn't in yet but I have been using it on the 3/8" with great success. This thing is a beast. I put it in a vise at the shop and cut a 2x4 in half in a little over a min, I was covered in soggy wood splinters....
> 
> Great nozzle but the line absolutely needs to be open and flowing prior to use. A camera is a much for positioning. The more and more I jet small lines (6" and below) I realize more and more that a camera is just as important as the Jetter.
> 
> We are cleaning 130ft of 8" next week that gets ran every three years for roots. Last time I did it had roots on 23 joints. Going to try out the RR on a couple of them and will post results. Will make sure to use the extension that thing could kill someone turning over in the pipe!


Yeah, I did the 2X4 test also and I, too, got covered in sawdust. I look forward to hearing about the results of your use of it on the 8 inch line next week.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Just a tip. When dealing with alot of root intrusions, I start at the end and then work my way back towards me. 23 root intrusions? Might take 30 minutes.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh btw. if you're jetting 8" in straight run.....why not use the 4-barrel root ranger?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Oh btw. if you're jetting 8" in straight run.....why not use the 4-barrel root ranger?


Got a link or pics?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Just a tip. When dealing with alot of root intrusions, I start at the end and then work my way back towards me. 23 root intrusions? Might take 30 minutes.


That's how I did both lines I used it on today. Ran the warthog until the line drained. Switched to RR ran it out to city main and cut pressure. Dropped cam, found the nozzle and went to work. Each section it removed the mass in less than a min. Something I would have had to sit and slowly go back and forth on for a couple mins with the warthog. 

Both have their place and we are talking about shaving mins off a job not hours but IMO this thing is just as valuable as the warthog and probably better on large masses than a chainflail


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I think that one might be a special order. Bill posted it years ago on the ridgid forum. But really in 8" you can make your own easily enough with some fitting.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> I think that one might be a special order. Bill posted it years ago on the ridgid forum. But really in 8" you can make your own easily enough with some fitting.


I assume you mean by purchasing multiple RRs and mounting the turbines to something you fabricate?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

You'll find the RR actually has a good punching power to force through the roots. Hits very hard. I also have the distance taped on my hose every 5'.....really makes the process faster. I use ridgid connect to keep track of the root intrusions then focus on those specific areas


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> I assume you mean by purchasing multiple RRs and mounting the turbines to something you fabricate?


yeppers


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Unclog1776 said:


> I assume you mean by purchasing multiple RRs and mounting the turbines to something you fabricate?


The guys at "The Jetters Edge" do make a double barrel RR but Gear Junkie is just that, a GEAR JUNKIE. Haha. He loves to build stuff. If you search the "Jetters Edge" youtube channel you'll find a couple videos demonstrating the double barrel RR on an 8" line. I would imagine its pricey, though, and Gears suggestion might be the best option for you being you're good at building things, too. Me? I would buy one because if I tried to build it the chances of me finishing it aren't great and I would end up getting frustrated and just going fishing instead. Haha.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

As we speak I am putting a video on youtube I made using the RR in 6" clay. I had a guy in the basement with our camera down the stack CO while I ran the hose from the OS CO back towards him. We communicated with two way radios and got the line pretty damn clean in about 25 mins. After watching the video I can really see how the 3/8" hose does not let me get the top of the pipe very well, I ordered 150ft of 1/4" after seeing this. I will post the link when it's up


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Unclog1776 said:


> As we speak I am putting a video on youtube I made using the RR in 6" clay. I had a guy in the basement with our camera down the stack CO while I ran the hose from the OS CO back towards him. We communicated with two way radios and got the line pretty damn clean in about 25 mins. After watching the video I can really see how the 3/8" hose does not let me get the top of the pipe very well, I ordered 150ft of 1/4" after seeing this. I will post the link when it's up


Whats your channels name so I can check it out?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Whats your channels name so I can check it out?


 Yes! I would like to know as well!


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Rewes Drain Cleaning


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Did the video go up yet?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

oh another thing....you gotta listen to the RR to know if it's hitting the top or bottom of the pipe. The sound will also tell you if you're in the main, hitting roots and if the roots are gone.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> oh another thing....you gotta listen to the RR to know if it's hitting the top or bottom of the pipe. The sound will also tell you if you're in the main, hitting roots and if the roots are gone.


I noticed that... Great tool. Going to take some practice but this thing is great


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Did the video go up yet?


I left the office this morning it was at 22% I'm heading back soon I have no idea if it is done or not


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Good gravy man! You gotta get a CS6. I upload a 12 minute length video to youtube in about 8 minutes.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

My office manager (wife) came to work and closed the tab.... After slapping her around a bit I started the upload again.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Ok video is finally up. Bear with me I'm still learning the RR. http://youtu.be/VSlA4eFZKwY

Sometimes when the nozzle is hitting the camera is purely because of how much the hose stretches when pressurized. Other times it's because I'm clumsy with it.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Do you use the foot pedal? That hepls A LOT with controlling it and not having to run it continously being it pulls like a son of a bi**.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I am all that is man and enjoy the burn of pulling. Just kidding yes I use a foot control. I had another guy inside with camera down the stack we were communicating with two way radios. Hard to hear over that turbine


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Haha. I didn't have the foot pedal when I first got mine and cleaned a 120' concrete line and was absolutely whooped afterwards. I quickly got a foot pedal after that. I couldn't believe the power of that thing. It truly is like a turbine engine with water. Sorry for commenting on both here and FB. I guess its a little redundant.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

You must be on a mobile device like me. Two clicks of the thumb I can just between PZ and FB


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah pretty much. On my tablet and phone. Sheez, I think I may have a problem.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I recharge my iPhone at least twice a day


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Warthog it and be done.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey unclog, what size pipe is this?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

6" clay


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I think jetter northwest makes a 1/4 mpt x 3/8 fpt 1' jumper hose. Looks good to try out with the ranger. The 3/8 hose is so stiff it won't let the RR kick out and cover more pipe area. When I use the 1/4 hose, I'll have wear marks on the end of the nozzle.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Haha. I didn't have the foot pedal when I first got mine and cleaned a 120' concrete line and was absolutely whooped afterwards. I quickly got a foot pedal after that. I couldn't believe the power of that thing. It truly is like a turbine engine with water. Sorry for commenting on both here and FB. I guess its a little redundant.


I'm still a bit new to jetting. My Mongoose came with a remote control. I use it to ease up or increase the power as needed. Is a foot pedal used for a similar reason?

David


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

You don't need the foot pedal which is used to stop the flow of water to the nozzle


----------

